# Can I use G16.5's in a light asking for GC16.5??



## shooterm (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't have anything to compare the two and can find bugger all info online.

I don't really want to use halogens, but I can't find info to know if it is possible!?

Any help would be much appreciated 

Shooter.


----------

